# Double Image Issue on RCA L32HD31R



## Mrcrouse (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi, I am having an issue with my RCA 32HD31R. Everything appears to have double or even triple images, it is hard to tell. How can I fix this? Is there any specific board that should be the root of the problem?

Also, I have an RCA L32HD31 with a broken screen. Would the parts in this one be able to be used in the L32HD31R?

Thanks!


----------

